# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cumpleaños de Perdiguera.

## FEDE

Hola a todos  :Smile: 

Hoy día 2 de noviembre tenemos de cumpleaños al amigo Perdiguera, y aunque ya lo he felicitado por teléfono, me gustaría hacerlo también aquí para recordarselo a ustedes y el que quiera lo pueda felicitar.
Muchas Felicidades tocayo, espero que pases un buen día y que cumplas muchos más.

Un fuerte abrazo amigo  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Pues eso, queda dicho que te deseo lo mejor de lo mejor, amigo perdiguera, que conocerte por estos foros ha sido un placer pero hacerlo en persona...todo un privilegio, que espero sea posible repetir en el futuro en más ocasiones.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola perdiguera. Me gustaría felicitarte, y espero que cumplas muchos mas y que sigas bien. Espero que pases bien lo que queda de día.

Y que cumplas muchos mas. Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Felicidades amigo.

Que cumplas muchos más, pero no demasiados. Deja algunos para los demás  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## albertillovernel

Felicidades, Perdiguera. Siempre es bueno poder contar con tu experiencia y sabiduría en el foro. Espero que tengas un feliz y agradable día (también en lo meteorológico!).

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Felicidades Perdiguera que cumplas muchos mas y a seguir bien
Un abrazo

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Perdiguera :Smile: 

Espero que estés teniendo un feliz día y que cumplas muchos más para seguir dándonos tantas clases.

Un fuerte abrazo :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas felicidades, Perdiguera; espero que lo estés pasando fenomenal, y que cumplas muchos más, a ser posible, siguiendo ilustrando este foro con tus grandes conocimientos, ya que sin tí no sería el mismo.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades perdiguera!!!
Y que sean muchos más  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas felicidades amigo perdiguera  :Smile: 

Espero que estés pasando un buen día. Ya sabes... a cumplir muchos más, jeje.

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, ya casi esta pasado pero me uno a estas felicitaciones y buenos deseos.
Que cumplas muchisimos mas y que podamos verlo, al menos poder felicitarte.
Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## perdiguera

Desde Palma y con la blacberry en las manos gracias a todos.
Los años son ya bastantes, el calor unos 28 grados y el trabajo hasta el moño.
Pero va ganando el Madrid y eso ayuda.
Muchas gracias, espero que tenga tiempo y años para escribir lo que quiero.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Feliz cumpleaños Perdigueras espero que sigas con todos nosotros mucho tiempo y por su puesto que cumpla muchos más.
Un abrazo y gracias por estar siempre ahí.

----------


## aberroncho

Bueno, todavía llego a tiempo para felicitarte. Feliz cumpleaños Perdiguera y que cumplas muchos más......y la victoria del Madrid ante el Olympique seguro que es un buen colofón para este día.

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Feliz cumpleños amigo Perdiguera!!!
25 años no es nada...
Espero que el trabajo, la salud y embalses.net te sigan disfrutando otros 25 años más!!!
Un fuerte abrazo amigo.

----------


## cantarin

Feliz cumpleaños Perdiguera!!!

Mas vale tarde que nunca, jajajaja. Que cumplas muchos mas y que los retoños te sigan tirando de las orejas jajajaja. 

Un Abrazo compañero

Pd. Tomaté algun kit kat en el trabajo, que a veces 5 minutos salvan una hora jajajaja.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias a los que no  se las dí en su momento.
Lo del kit kat es un buen consejo, salvo que estés en un aeropuerto que entonces es una clavada.

----------


## FEDE

Buenas noches.

Retomó este hilo para recordaros que hoy tenemos de cumpleaños al amigo Perdiguera.

Tocayo muchas felicidades y espero que hayas pasado un gran día en compañia de los tuyos.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Felicidades Perdiguera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... otro año más disfrutando contigo . Otro año más en el que nos sigues entregando tu saber y tu simpatía sin pedir nada a cambio. Que disfrutes de este día tan especial y todos nosotros ... que lo podamos ver en la sensación que nos transmites con tus comentarios. Cuidate mucho , José Manuel.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchísimas felicidades Perdiguera :Smile: 

Espero que hayas pasado un gran día en compañía de tus seres queridos, y sigamos contando con tu entrañable compañía muchos años más.

Un fuerte abrazo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades fiera!!
Los tres deseamos que hayas disfrutado de un gran día y es un honor poder copartir ratos a tu lado.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Muchas felicidades Perdiguera :Embarrassment: 

Espero que hayas pasado un buen día con los tuyos y que sean muchos más :Smile: 

*FELICIDADES!!*

----------


## Antonio Callejas

José Manuel, si me descuido no llego... 
Un abrazo muy fuerte y que la salud y la suerte estén siempre de tu lado.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Felicidades Jose Manuel!!!. Espero que hayas pasado un gran día con los tuyos.

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## aberroncho

Muchas felicidades!!!!!!! por los pelos, pero he llegado a tiempo. Deseo que sigas cumpliendo muchísimos mas y que nosotros sigamos por aquí felicitándote.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas felicidades perdiguera, que con salud sigas cumpliendo muchos más  :Smile: 

Espero que hayas pasado un gran día en compañía de familiares y amigos. ¿Nos habrás guardado un trozo de tarta no?  :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Perdonad que no haya contestado antes pero llevo unos días en que mi presencia en el foro es limitadísima, simplemente entro veo y marcho.
Darnos las gracias a todos sería lo normal pero no creo que sea suficiente. Si no hubiese sido por el foro no hubiese tenído la ocasión de conocer a gente tan cojonuda, perdonad la expresión pero es la que más cierta es, así que me congratulo enormemente de pertenecer a este foro y tener la posibilidad de debatir, aprender, conocer y divulgar sobre este bien tan escaso como mal repartido que es el agua.
Muchas gracias a todos los que lo habéis hecho posible.
Y me vuelvo a encerrar en mi calvario particular durante otra semana más. Espero que sea la última.

----------


## albertillovernel

Llego tarde a la felicitación, pero espero que te quede al menos un rato en tus quehaceres para disfrutar con tranquilidad de un respiro. Y como dicen; bienvenidos sean los años cuando son más un síntoma de sabiduría que de edad. Felicidades, amigo Perdiguera.

----------


## arnau

Me sumo a las felictaciones tardías, pero según el refrán castellano, nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena. Espero que ese calvario del que hablas se acabe pronto. Que cumplas muchos más.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Un poco demasiado tarde.
Pero ¡¡Felicidades!!
Espero que ayer pasases un magnífico día  :Smile:

----------

